# ih b414 replacement starter problems help!!!



## crazyk31 (May 30, 2012)

Hello, I'm am trying to get my good ole b414 gas up and running again, I brought it in running condition, but due to over use of the starter turning it on and off so much I fried my starter(the insulation on the field coils has worn away)...so I ordered a new one offline, how ever this one has a solenoid on the starter (unlike the original lucas one) now I don't know what too do! Help please!! My tractor also has had a alternator installed don't kno if that makes a diff...just thought I'd throw that in..any advice would help thanks!!...heres a couple pics.also does anyone know how to test this type of starter?? im clueless!!


----------



## etachell (Jun 4, 2011)

Run the battery cable the the main starter lug and wire that smaller spade terminal to a powered momentary switch that can handle 15 amps or more. That small spade terminal has two functions. One is to electro mechanically engage the started drive. The other is to automatically power the motor once the drive is engaged.


----------



## rchjrllc11 (Sep 13, 2015)

replacing the starter on my b414 diesel the new one has a ground post on the bottom witch the old one did not and 2 spade termanels where a single stud was how do I know witch spade to use or does it mater.


----------



## sirloy (Sep 12, 2013)

rchjrllc11 said:


> replacing the starter on my b414 diesel the new one has a ground post on the bottom witch the old one did not and 2 spade termanels where a single stud was how do I know witch spade to use or does it mater.


It shouldn't matter.


----------

